

Prediction: Facebook Will Surpass Google In Advertising Revenues - profitbaron
http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/05/facebook-will-surpass-google/

======
r00fus
I see no G vs. FB charts or actual data about Google's revenue. This just
sounds like complete hyperbole.

~~~
ig1
Google display advert revenue this year (aka YouTube, Doubleclick, etc.) will
hit around $2.75 billion while Facebook will likely hit $3.5 billion.

Google's search ad business is safe, but Google's content network could face a
major challenge if Facebook launches a competitor. As most people leave
Facebook logged in, Facebook could do much more accurate ad targeting as well
as avoiding the huge fraud problems that Google faces.

------
thurn
They target pretty different components of the advertising industry. For
example, I kind of doubt Coca-Cola spends a lot of money on Google ads (nobody
uses Google to find a Coke). On the other hand, Facebook could be a great tool
for promoting the Coke brand. It's much more analogous to traditional TV
advertising.

------
ig1
Article missed the important proviso "in display advertising" (Facebook are
likely to overtake Google in this space this year), but they're nowhere near
Google in terms of CTR or revenue for search ads.

~~~
zitterbewegung
It seems like that Google still has they high paying ad market while facebook
has a chunk of the low paying ad market.

~~~
JanezStupar
That may be a problem. That was what happened to US auto industry before it
got pwned by asians.

~~~
socillion
A problem for who? How does this parallel the auto industry situation at all?

------
xcode
Google had topline revenues of $8.58 last quarter. Ahem. Facebook is thinking
of making $4 Billion in revenues this year. So Facebook would have to make
roughly 10X in revenues.

Anyone can say anything on Techcrunch. This article has no facts.

------
uast23
Oh.. I tried to predict that almost an year back :P
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1474763>

------
fjabre
People log into Facebook to see their friends' drunken photos from last night.

People browse to Google to find information - which lends itself naturally to
ads about products and services.

~~~
m0nastic
Right, but then people stay logged into Facebook throughout the day while
navigating the rest of the web (and spend an increasingly greater amount of
time on Facebook itself).

I have no idea if Facebook ad revenue will surpass Google's (and neither does
this article), but the way Facebook ads work seems much more in line with
traditional advertising (Google seems like an exception, but a good and
potentially paradigm-changing exception).

